# Planning a sweet sixteen



## SweetCindy (May 6, 2014)

Hey you all,

I am planning the sweet sixteen party for my son Luca right now and we are struggeling when it comes to deciding practically about everything...

I am new to this forum - so is there a specific area to ask questions about a sweet sixteen party? Should I make different posts for different question or just all in one?

Best,

Cindy


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

This is a great place to post it! What sort of things are you thinking about for the party? At home or at a different place? How many kids? What sort of interests that your son has that you could work into the party?


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

Ah yes, the sweet 16. My DD is 17 so we've been through this stage in force.

Dance parties are the norm whether they are in a hotel, gym or home. Loud music, rented lights. Sometimes a DJ, sometimes an ipod on shuffle. My advice on dance parties, don't stress the food. They don't eat. They drink like fish (gatorade/water can be good.) They'll eat cake. I helped at two parties and never refilled a chip bowl. They just don't eat when they are jumping around like that. If it's a big party with kids you don't know so well, highly recommend the wristband thing. They get a wristband when they come in. If they leave, they lose their wristband and can't re-enter. If they have to "get something from the car" an adult can go with them. This cuts down on the drinking and drug opportunity. You don't need to be responsible for all that.. ick. Oh, and hula-hoops... no one can NOT use a hula-hoop and they are big at dance parties (though you need the largest size for teenagers.) They get kids who aren't so comfortable with the dancing part on the floor and moving.

I helped at one that was at a bouncy house! About 20 kids and all those big inflatable slides and jumpers. The place pumped music. After the 2 hours, they did cake and watermelon. The kids, mine included, really had a lot of fun.

My own DD hated the dance party format. Instead, her party was at home. About 40 kids showed up all dressed up (semi-formal.) We got one of those big easels, broke into two teams and they played pictionary. Oh my goodness. You can't imagine how engaged they were. Screaming and laughing and just so much fun. They also played "musical chairs" with hula-hoops but instead of "getting out" they had to all squish into remaining hoops. They were a giggly mess. We have one of those stand-alone fire pits and they enjoyed having an outdoor place to wind down. They also talked which is something you can't do at the dance parties. We had a card table out with playing cards that a couple kids we knew to be very shy found and could be comfortable. In this case, food was a bigger deal. I made lots of appetizers and cupcakes. They wiped me out. We had so many compliments about that party from the kids and then the parents who were hearing about it from their teens. Best yet, it stayed easily in our low budget without looking low budget.

All that said, even in areas where people have the big parties for 16... most still don't. If your son is excited about it have fun in the planning. Don't be afraid to go against the norm if your kid isn't into it. 16-year-olds are generally just happy to have someplace to go and be with their friends. They aren't as picky as you'd think.


----------



## SweetCindy (May 6, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatsnextmom*
> 
> Ah yes, the sweet 16. My DD is 17 so we've been through this stage in force.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, thank you SO MUCH! That is already so much inspiration and good advice. The idea with the hula - awesome!!!!

It is definitely going to be a dance party. Luca would like to have some band playing and invite his soccer team, and his class and the kids from church.. so it is going to be pretty big.

@Queen of the Meadow:

We have not decided about the place yet, thats why I acutally signed up - because I was searchin the web and found a company who offer professional tents for events of all kinds (here are some pictures) - I thought this could be a good alternative maybe!? What do you guys think? Because we can actually place it anywhere... or at least I hope so...

Best, Cindy


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 24, 2014)

I hope you notice that there are a lot of section in this forum. So if you want quick response form forum members than it will be best to post your question on specific area.


----------



## SweetCindy (May 6, 2014)

Hey,

no I actualy have not noticed that yet. I was looking for a better place to post my question. So which area would that be?


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

Just remember that with tents come permits if you aren't doing it in your own backyard. Any sort of park or public area will require this and I'd look into it now. Bathrooms could be an issue. There is also little sound protection and so you'll have to consider that when choosing a place. Most people with home parties send candy and a nice note to neighbors warning that the music will be going past 10 and thanks in advance for the patience. Not as easy to get that patience when you are outside your own neighborhood.

Oh, and I don't know that there is a better place to post this. I've been on these boards a long time and I've never used the sections on this forum lol. They don't seem as active.


----------



## mar123 (Apr 14, 2008)

In our area, a lot of sweet sixteen parties are held at KC halls or things like that. A big empty hall you can decorate. They come pretty cheap, and you can decide on decorations. Also, many of the parties seem to have color themes. For most of them, she had to have a black dress. One was red, white and black. She wore a black dress with red heels. Picture booths are really popular these days, even with the music theme. Even though they all like to dress up, they don't like stuffy parties. For some, she had an admit card with the invitation to prevent chaos. No admit card or wrist band, no getting in the door.

My daughter is 16, and while she didn't have one, she has been to MANY of them. Only one was for a boy though- seems to be more of a girl thing down south. My daughter's 16th birthday was the weekend before Mardi Gras, and we live in New Orleans. I took a huge group to the parades, we had sleep overs- everyone was happy, LOL>


----------

